# PPI vs Screen Size vs Resolution



## von rottes

Easy the AMOLED screen...
Not only is it a better type of screen
Smaller with a higher res+ higher PPI means the image will be much clearer...


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Easy the AMOLED screen...
> Not only is it a better type of screen
> Smaller with a higher res+ higher PPI means the image will be much clearer...


Ok so even though the 13" is bigger and higher res it still won't look as good because of the low ppi?

I'm looking at a lot of tablets and find the screen types/resolutions overwhelming.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Yeah I'd get the AMOLED model too.


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> Yeah I'd get the AMOLED model too.


It was more of just an example I'd really only want a 10 or 13 inch Tablet , but Toshiba seem to be the only ones with just an LED screen not AMOLED or IPS I was just curious how it impacts the screen quality.

What about IPS is it better than AMOLED?

Will the 13 incher be worse than my current 10 in transformer which is an IPS, 1280x800 with 149 ppi?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> What about IPS is it better than AMOLED?


Have you used a device with an AMOLED screen before? Their only downside, in my opinion, is using the screen in direct sunlight. Other than that, nothing can beat the black levels. Blacks are actually...black. Colors are incredibly vibrant too.


----------



## cavallino

I think my galaxy s2 skryrocket has an AMOLED screen but I don't use it like I do my tablet and its small so I haven't noticed.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Ok so even though the 13" is bigger and higher res it still won't look as good because of the low ppi?
> I'm looking at a lot of tablets and find the screen types/resolutions overwhelming.


Depends, how good is your sight?
Most older phones are something like 96 PPI or something like that and it close viewing range the pixels of the screen actually become visible.

And resolution is irrelevant when the PPI is lower.
Sure the image may have the information(this case pixels) but if the screen does not have enough pixels you'll get shotty image quality...like jagged lines and weird looking letters...

Just look up reviews on the tablet you want


----------



## cavallino

Yeah most of the ones I am looking at aren't out yet I will be waiting for reviews.

For the most part my transformers screen has been fine for browsing, gaming, etc. The issue I find is sometimes images I take with my Canon 60d look excessively fuzzy on the tablet so I can't get an idea of how they are until I use my desktop. I liked the idea of the big Toshiba for its big screen and full size sd slot.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MME1122

PPI is pixels per inch, so more PPI means a sharper image. Less PPI makes it look pixelated or grainy. As Screen size increases, PPI decreases at a set resolution. For a bigger screen to look the same, it needs a higher resolution.

The effect is also based on how far the screen is from your eyes. If you hold the screen 12" from your face, you need a much higher PPI for the image to look clear. If you're watching your TV from 10 feet away, the PPI doesn't need to be as high for the same relative clarity.
This is what Apple's "retina" display is based on. The iPad has less PPI than the iPhone, but they still consider it a retina display because they assume you will hold an iPad farther from your face because it is larger.

Also check this out: http://members.ping.de/~sven/dpi.html
It's a PPI calculator and it has different examples.


----------



## nathris

IPS has better colors and viewing angles. The only thing AMOLED does better is black levels, which you won't even notice unless you're using it in a pitch black room, and the effect is even less with the larger tablet screen, thanks to the extra light. I read books at night on my Kindle Fire and the black status bar along the bottom blends perfectly with the border.


----------



## bencher

I have seen them all. Nothing looks better than an Amoled screen.


----------



## Mergatroid

I like AMOLED best as well. It's too bad my Tab 10.1 uses a TFT LCD display, but I have to say whatever Samsung did to it sure makes it look great. However, the screen on my Galaxy S phone is an AMOLED and it's very vibrant, the colours seem very accurate and the black levels really are fantastic. I've had a lot of people mention how nice the screen on my phone is. If I watched movies on my phone I'd be in heaven. Personally though I think a screen like that is wasted on a little tiny screen.

For a tablet, I would say definitely look for AMOLED or at least IPS.


----------

